# OLOy DDR4 RAM Any Good with Ryzen ?



## Durvelle27 (Dec 1, 2019)

Hey guys still putting together my new Ryzen rig based around Zen 2. I came across this OLOy 32GB(2x16GB) DDR4 3200MHz MD4U163216CGDA kit for only $99 which is a heck of deal. But I can’t find much information on them. They say they are compatible with Ryzen but does anyone have any experience with them ?


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 1, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> Hey guys still putting together my new Ryzen rig based around Zen 2. I came across this OLOy 32GB(2x16GB) DDR4 3200MHz MD4U163216CGDA kit for only $99 which is a heck of deal. But I can’t find much information on them. They say they are compatible with Ryzen but does anyone have any experience with them ?



You get what you pay for. 
Read here.










						MSI B450M Pro M2 boot problems
					

After my error of not realising there's no IGP on board, I'm now having some weird boot problems with this motherboard. From cold it's hanging on the Ez Debug CPU Led, but if I hit the reset button it boots normally. I've removed the Ryzen 2600, inspected it and found no bent pins or anything...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 1, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> You get what you pay for.
> Read here.
> 
> 
> ...


Any other user experience.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 1, 2019)

I think @newtekie1  bought some. Maybe he can chime in.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 3, 2019)

What ram would you guys recommend 

need 32GB


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 3, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> What ram would you guys recommend
> 
> need 32GB



The expensive stuff......


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 3, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> What ram would you guys recommend
> 
> need 32GB


Something on the QVL list for your motherboard. You know the speed and timings you want, just look at the list and check out which kit fits your budget and looks good in the build.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 3, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Something on the QVL list for your motherboard.




I agree, especially when dealing with a likely dual rank dimm.


Ram support for his motherboard is pretty terrible though.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 3, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> What ram would you guys recommend
> 
> need 32GB


Patriot Viper Steel if you don't want to spend too much money.
I presume you're changing the board?


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 3, 2019)

Looking around at Newegg. 

A lot of the memory I'd like to suggest (3600 CL16) is pretty much sold out.

When you look at this memory, you know it's likely going to be SK Hynix if it's cheaper sets.  
Hynix can be a pain in the butt.

The only set I found that I would purchase for a 3900X is only 3200mhz. 
Samsung modules, so they will clock over the XMP probably with little issues.









						G.SKILL TridentZ Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C15D-32GTZSW - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL TridentZ Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C15D-32GTZSW with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				











						F4-3200C15D-32GTZSW - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Trident Z DDR4-3200 CL15-15-15-35 1.35V 32GB (2x16GB) Building on the strong success of G.SKILL Trident series, Trident Z series represents one of the world’s highest performance DDR4 DRAM memory designed for overclocking enthusiasts and extreme gamers.




					www.gskill.com
				




It's tough to purchase expensive memory for expensive motherboards and Processors. See that a lot actually at this site.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 3, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Looking around at Newegg.
> 
> A lot of the memory I'd like to suggest (3600 CL16) is pretty much sold out.
> 
> ...




He has a b350 that probaly has terrible memory traces it has zero support on the qvl above 3200 and only for single rank dimms at that speed.

I do like your memory recommendation though as it should hopefully work.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 3, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> He has a b350 that probaly has terrible memory traces it has zero support on the qvl above 3200 and only for single rank dimms at that speed.
> 
> I do like your memory recommendation though as it should hopefully work.



Still wouldn't buy cheap RAM. 

Cause if that's the path is leading down..... might as well keep what he has at 2666 and just use it.

Problem with QVL 2 things actually.

One, most of the good fast memory is Intel supported mostly.
Second is the QVL doesn't rate speeds like 3600mhz but rather 2133. 
So none of anyone knows exactly what ram is going to do what in his system.

Then you purchase RAM that is known for clocking well on a good board and IMC and take that out of the equation.
Plus if he does upgrade to X570, he's got fitting memory.


----------



## IceShroom (Dec 3, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> What ram would you guys recommend
> 
> need 32GB


Maybe Micron Rev. E based kit.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 3, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Problem with QVL 2 things actually.
> 
> One, most of the good fast memory is Intel supported mostly.
> Second is the QVL doesn't rate speeds like 3600mhz but rather 2133.


1. Sure, but, it was tested on that specific board, so it should work (has a better chance than RAM not tested). That is why there are QVL lists in the first place...

2. Yes it does. Perhaps not his bargain basement B350 board specifically, but I think he is getting a new one? Not sure. But if, as TheLostSwede mentioned he is going X570, then it would be a good idea to choose his board and go off that QVL list.

This is AMD, not Intel... and though they have improved with Zen+ and Zen2, it really is a good idea to stick to the QVL for the best chance of compatibility.

EDIT: Oddly, his current board doesn't even list memory for Matisse based processors (though it is on the list for CPU compatibility). Though it does list memory well over 2133 (up to 3000) which is about the end of the road for those processors and their IMC's anyway. You move to X570 and there are plenty of lists with well over 2133 and 2933 (the platform spec) listed.

At this point, I think if the OP is switching boards, he should pick it out now and buy based on that. He can keep what he has for now, then sell it later. I agree he should not cheap out either way.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 3, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> 1. Sure, but, it was tested on that specific board, so it should work (has a better chance than RAM not tested). That is why there are QVL lists in the first place...
> 
> 2. Yes it does. Perhaps not bargain basement B350 board specifically, but I think he is getting a new one? Not sure. But if, as TheLostSwede mentioned he is going X570, then it would be a good idea to choose his board and go off that QVL list.
> 
> This is AMD, not Intel... and though they have improved with Zen+ and Zen2, it really is a good idea to stick to the QVL for the best chance of compatibility.



Wow. I'm finding that hard to swallow coming from an overclocker.

The difference between my Hynix and Samsung is night and day on the same board cpu video card psu ect.

I digress. I'm not intentionally trying to steer him in the wrong direction.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 3, 2019)

I haven’t decided if I want to change boards yet 

also guys don’t go off my system specs as I no longer have that rig but haven’t deleted it.
This is essentially a new build with a few parts I thought of reusing 

parts I needed are

CPU
RAM
GPU
PSU

board I haven’t decided yet as I already have the ASRock B350


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 3, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> I haven’t decided if I want to change boards yet
> 
> also guys don’t go off my system specs as I no longer have that rig but haven’t deleted it.
> This is essentially a new build with a few parts I thought of reusing
> ...



I literally face palmed in real time. I give up.


----------



## R0H1T (Dec 3, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> I haven’t decided if I want to change boards yet
> 
> also guys don’t go off my system specs as I no longer have that rig but haven’t deleted it.
> This is essentially a new build with a few parts I thought of reusing
> ...


You're going for 3950x I assume?


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 3, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Wow. I'm finding that hard to swallow coming from an overclocker.
> 
> The difference between my Hynix and Samsung is night and day on the same board cpu video card psu ect.
> 
> I digress. I'm not intentionally trying to steer him in the wrong direction.


Me being an overclocker has nothing to do with it (and this is TPU, not OCF/W9... different mindset here from most as you have been learning). If the OP wants to buy a specific kit with an IC good for overclocking, that is cool too (and can also find some on the QVL list). I don't believe you are _intentionally_ misleading anyone... I'm simply clarifying that it doesn't matter if the sticks are 'for intel' if it is on the QVL list and that the QVL lists go well above the base spec. 



Durvelle27 said:


> I haven’t decided if I want to change boards yet
> 
> also guys don’t go off my system specs as I no longer have that rig but haven’t deleted it.
> This is essentially a new build with a few parts I thought of reusing
> ...


Feels like you are putting the cart before the horse here on the memory considering you don't even know what CPU you are going to get or stick with this motherboard. Personally, I would decide on the CPU and mobo first as that will determine how fast of memory you can run... and if you stick with that board, you likely aren't getting much over 3000 MHz in the first place. With Zen 2/Ryzen 3000 chips' sweetspot at ~3600 Mhz, the sticks may not want to work, at least at that speed, on your B350 board.

This is also why I prefer build threads as one (so far you have a PSU and memory thread active for this build)... because nobody knows what the heck is going on unless they manage to read all the threads.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 3, 2019)

R0H1T said:


> You're going for 3950x I assume?


This time around I’m looking at the 3600X or 3700X


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 3, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> I haven’t decided if I want to change boards yet
> 
> also guys don’t go off my system specs as I no longer have that rig but haven’t deleted it.
> This is essentially a new build with a few parts I thought of reusing
> ...




The ram should be your last consideration after you've decided on CPU/Mobo... Your may want to take a look at your current qvl and make a decision based on that on if it's even worth keeping your board. The majority of B450 boards even have substantially better QVL. The Tomahawk max board supports up to 4200 for example.


----------

